# Bar Refaeli - walks the runway at the opening show during Gindi TLV Fashion Week 2015 at TLV Fashion Mall in Tel Aviv - October 18, 2015 (x7) Update 3



## MetalFan (20 Okt. 2015)

MQ/HQ

:drip: Göttin! :drip:


 

​


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Bar Refaeli - walks the runway at the opening show during Gindi TLV Fashion Week 2015 at TLV Fashion Mall in Tel Aviv - October 18, 2015 (x2)*

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Bar Refaeli - walks the runway at the opening show during Gindi TLV Fashion Week 2015 at TLV Fashion Mall in Tel Aviv - October 18, 2015 (x2)*

ein Traum auf zwei Beinen


----------



## sprudl (22 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Bar Refaeli - walks the runway at the opening show during Gindi TLV Fashion Week 2015 at TLV Fashion Mall in Tel Aviv - October 18, 2015 (x2)*

:thx: für die netten Bilder!

Update: 1x



[1260x1890]


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Bar Refaeli - walks the runway at the opening show during Gindi TLV Fashion Week 2015 at TLV Fashion Mall in Tel Aviv - October 18, 2015 (x3) Update*

:thx: dir fürs nette Update


----------



## Maus68 (24 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Bar Refaeli - walks the runway at the opening show during Gindi TLV Fashion Week 2015 at TLV Fashion Mall in Tel Aviv - October 18, 2015 (x3) Update*

Super pics :thx: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Bar Refaeli - walks the runway at the opening show during Gindi TLV Fashion Week 2015 at TLV Fashion Mall in Tel Aviv - October 18, 2015 (x3) Update*

Vielen Dank. Sehr schöne Pics von Bar.


----------



## sprudl (26 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Bar Refaeli - walks the runway at the opening show during Gindi TLV Fashion Week 2015 at TLV Fashion Mall in Tel Aviv - October 18, 2015 (x3) Update*

Update: 2x



 

 
[5760x3840]​


----------



## MetalFan (27 Okt. 2015)

*Update x2*

MQ



 

​


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2015)

:thx: euch für die weiteren Updates


----------

